# 6 Pigeon Loft?



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie to the forum and keeping pigeons, so bear with me.

I would like to keep 6 racing pigeons, i was only going to keep 2 but I was told that they might be hard to keep with other flocks flying over and the increase of hawks.

So I was initially thinking of using a rabbit hutch and converting it but then I thought it would be too small. 

I am struggling for space a 3ft (width) x 3ft (depth) I could cope with, I am just stumped where to start to be honest.

Can anyone give me some ideas please? I know this is asked a lot here so sorry if you are bored of hearing newbie questions haha


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

hi if 3 x 3 is all you can do, no more than 4 birds,try to make it 5 or 6 feet high.the problem is if they ar 2 pairs they will have babies,u are 
going to need more space.good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They really do need more space then that. They would be crowded in that space. Crowding causes stress and fighting for space. Stress causes sickness. As was mentioned, they will also have babies. What will you do with them? You need a bigger enclosure.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

some mixed replys thankyou all.

shorty2 that looks a great setup you've got there, did you build that loft yourself? Have you got any pointers where to find some plans to build my own etc? 

I've also seen these on ebay that look pretty good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIRMINGHA...0217440&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=181871311930

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIRMINGHA...eb3d2eb&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=181802437169

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That space is ridiculous for 10 birds, I don't care how you make the perches. That is cramming them in. They should have at least 2 sq. feet of floor space, regardless of how many perches you have. That is a way of explaining how much room they need to live comfortably and healthy. And even that is pushing it. Especially for the breeders who will be stuck in there. That would be stressful for 10 birds.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I built nine "six" pigeon lofts last fall and loaned them out to kids for a 4H project. The loft was 4x3x3 I really did not take pictures but did have one video when one of the groups of six was learning to trap. 

https://youtu.be/gp96lTLc2A4

With nine different test cases using this rabbit hutch type loft I would advise against it. If starting over I would do it a little different. Get rid of the legs and make it solid to the ground, so six feet tall, box perches would be a must for the reason already described. I would put box perches opposite the door and on the back wall. With a loft that small you need the right birds, different strains are known to be more aggressive. One cock claimed the loft and would not let the other birds get a drink or eat. They would have to pull him out at feeding time, I guess you could try hobble the legs... anyway good luck


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

thanks again all 

I have decided I am going to build my own to my own requirements, 4ft x 3ft x 2ft deep

Hopefully it will work out ok but if not I'll just have to learn for next time.

The loft will be mounted at approx 5-6ft high with nest boxes on the back facing the mesh door, I will also put perches on the left and right internal sides.

I'll see how that works out


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

4 long and 2 deep is large enough for 4 birds.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Cheers Jay, then I will have 4 instead of 6.

I will draw up some designs and see what you think. 

I was going to have 3 pairs, 3 box perches, 6 V perches on the side, landing board and wire bobs. I don't think I will let them free fly as I think the sparrowhawks will soon get them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you mean the floor space is 4X3, or 4X2? 
Anyway, that is too small a space to keep pigeons in if you don't let them out for exercise. Will they just be in that small space all the time? They need to get out for exercise and to get lots of sunshine for vit. D3.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

*Great simple build*



shorty2 said:


> Built it myself, no plans just sketched it with pencil and paper then built it. If you don't know how to build stuff, I have a video showing a simple way to build a loft from plywood:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_Q-x0aG1DU
> 
> Those ebay links are really nice looking kitboxes. After you start googling around, you will find tons of different great ideas for kitboxes. I'd suggest you build something very simple & easy to start with, get a couple birds and start flying them. Can always build a better kitbox later, but every day you go without your own pigeons, you are missing out.


Great video on a simple construction idea. I have a 4H meeting next month and will build this loft prior to the meeting. I will take a video like yours but to scale. This is much simpler than what I did last year. You could make it at least six feet long with a removable divider to separate cocks and hens. These could also work really great for individual breeders. If you made one the full length of a sheet of plywood you could divide it in to three sections each with plenty of room for a pair of pigeons.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

thankyou for being patient with my newbieness 

My plan was to build a 4ft high, 4ft long and 2/3ft wide. What are your thoughts on this initial design?

In terms of free flying, I wanted to restrict this as I wanted to reduce the chance of them getting attacked by sparrowhawks, Also there are a couple of flocks that regularly fly over and I didn't want my 'small' flock joining theirs never to return.

Thanks


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

I've just done some measuring and 2.5ft deep is the maximum I can get away with, so I'm going to have to go with that. It will be 3ft tall and 4ft wide.

I won't be racing them, just keeping them. I will fly them everyday just not free flying.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

I was planning on having 3 pairs in my 4ft x 4ft x 2.5ft deep kit box, just this way I could keep them together a bit better as a flock.

I could then take the cocks out for a training toss for them to return to the kit box to the hens, someone once told me, the way to train them is through sex and food.

Would I be ok with 3 pairs?


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Please see attached, I am going to mount it on the wall beside the water butt, as high as I can without struggling to reach the pigeons. Will clear all foliage underneath where I put the kit box.

Hopefully this will work for me.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Updated to show dimensions and position.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Will do!

Say if I went somewhere, I would take the birds with me and just release them and (hopefully) fly back to the kitbox. I visit a friend quite frequently about 40miles from me so this would be easy and ideal for the birds. 

If that's not right please correct me.

Also where can I get the birds from? Lol I have no idea..?


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool, everyday I will do a training toss when I take the dogs out. It's about 1-2 miles away so every time I drive there I can just let them fly back to the kitbox. But I shall build up the distance like you said about the increasing the distance, should be pretty simple.

Ok I shall ask around.

Whats the difference with tipplers, rollers, racing pigeons etc? lol I'm confused, isn't a pigeon a pigeon?


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok from the it looks like I need to get 3 pairs of homing pigeons  

Hopefully they mate up and they can share nests.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons don't share anything. They are very territorial and need space. If you breed in that space they are going to be over crowded and stressed. Stress causes fighting and illness.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with Jay3. I dont know anything about kits or rollers but I cant imagine 3 pairs in that small of space. Your asking for trouble.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok thanks for your experience

If I didn't allow them to breed and kept replacing their eggs for rubber ones, would it then work with 3 pair?

If not how many birds for that loft said would you recommend?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

4 X 3 feet of floor space would be the minimum for 6 birds. And that's close. Like I said, the more crowded, the more stress. They don't share well.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Havnt had time, will be building sine thing up shortly

Just measure up again tonight, the dimension I am going to go for are, 4ft long, 4ft tall and 2.5ft deep. floor space will be 2.3ft x 4ft.

This is the best I can do but hopefully it will work out for the pigeons


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Finally managed to make a start with the loft on saturday, built the actual shell of it just need to create the doors, landing platform and bob holes etc.

I don't know what to do on the front face yet, I obviously need a door so I can get the pigeons out of the kit box, I would also like a mesh front so light gets in also, but when it gets dark I would close it to keep the heat in.

Let me know on your thought as now I am getting a bit stuck on what to do next, what is the best set up etc..

Cheers
chris


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Similar to this video.. http://youtu.be/AhHW1jNf_cw

I may have double doors, as the front is 4ft wide.


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Done a bit more tonight, haven't had much time with work but fitting it in when I can. Went for the double door


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Perches??*

I was thinking of having box perches along the back face, where I can put a nest bowl in there and they can lay down etc if they want too. Then on the sides I would put either V Perches on just normal perches.

Or would I be better swapping it around? putting the V Perches on the back face (largest area) and putting the box perches / nest boxes on the sides?

Help would be appreciated, the loft has come on a treat since the last pics


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

I used to see only small cage for each pair but I have a very spacious cage for my modena pair it ll be around 4 ft ×2ft× 4ft. Will a spacious cage affects breeding,. And I have my best bowl filled with sand. Is that OK? Thanku


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

not had much time to work on it but here is some progress photos.

The Bobs in place, roof on (just needs felting), I need to fit the mesh to the floor, I have created a trap door bottom so once the loft needs cleaning all the droppings is easy to remove.

Perches, I personally don't think I have enough room inside to do box/nesting perches like you have, especially on the back face. I might be able to get away with doing some nest boxes on the side face tho.

I am thinking about doing V perches on the back face now. What do you think?


----------



## chrisjd291 (Sep 30, 2015)

Well it's up! Haven't really had much time due to a various of things but I've managed to do a bit here and there.

I opted for the nest boxes on the back wall. I will put some perches on the side walls. 

I am tempted to put either some vents on the sides or mesh cut outs like on the front, just to give a bit more light and ventilation.

I've got a hinged bottom below the mesh flooring that will be easy to remove any pigeon droppings etc.

Now time to get the pigeons!!


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice looking kit box. How did it work out for you ?


----------

